# Kindle app Q for the Ipad 2 Read to me?



## therabbitrules (Dec 28, 2009)

is it possible to active a read to me function on the Ipad to using the kindle app or not?  I use the read to me on my kindle often.  My daughter is getting an Ipad 2 for her 12 birthday next week and I was hoping I could also use the read to me option but on ehr Ipad.  Does anyone know if this is even possible? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## therabbitrules (Dec 28, 2009)

So reading through other posts I see there is a read to me function but I don't know how to do that.  Can someone explain?  TIA!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's not a function of the Kindle app, it's the iPad built-in text to speech function. It's not very easy to use, at least for the casual user.

Mike


----------

